# A few WIPs from a few months back



## woyuskinny (Nov 17, 2016)

These have been hardened and ground, but not fully sharpened, and are awaiting their scales/handles. 

Going to attempt posting a photo - bear with me if it doesn't work out on the first go!












The two gyutos are ~270mm and were supposed to be clones, but ended up having noticeable differences, at least to me. I decided to make the handles full tang as there was more information out there on the web on how to use corby bolts and epoxy, and the previous ones I made were similar, and turned out well. I've since done some reading and would like to try the dowel and epoxy wa handle technique next.

I have some pics of them about done too - let's get this photo posting thing down first....

Cheers!


----------



## woyuskinny (Nov 17, 2016)

Well it looks like they didn't show up. I'll try it with links instead, although I had hoped the pics would just show up....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhes5r6dsjnw7f7/cut1.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0yjapgrdq0tm2tj/cut2.JPG?dl=0


----------



## daveb (Nov 18, 2016)

I put some notes in your file for this pic. "[FONT=&amp]OK. Downloaded your file to my Dropox, Public Folder. Right clicked on file and got menu that included "copy public link" , clicked it. Came back to KKF and clicked quick reply. Clicked on "insert image" icon. (looks like a window) Dialog box has two tabs = defaults to "insert from computer", click on "insert URL" Paste the link into the box. Uncheck the Goddamit box. Image will show up. [/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]This is from windows based laptop. Works different with Android app on phone. Can't get it to work at all from Kindle. Alssupporting members can insert pics two different ways. Non=supporting members can use only one way. I THINK this way works with both. No, I don't know why it's so hard. If I had to guess it's to cut down on cutesy cat pictures..... [/FONT]


----------



## woyuskinny (Nov 18, 2016)

testing






maybe a chrome vs. firefox thing....


----------

